# Dyeing- Overdyeing superwash wool yarn



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm think the skeins would be better to dye. There was a post here before about dyeing merino superwash will look.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have used kool aid to over dye superwash wool and it worked great! I used the sun method and ended up with a great marbled yarn. I don't still have it, but I knitted a scarf and sent it to a cousin. She loved the colors.

First go to the kool aid site for dyeing and it will tell you what flavors/colors to put together to get the end result you want. It sounds weird but it really works. Go for it.


----------



## Krickettkaos (May 29, 2016)

Dye before knitting. Superwash grabs dye really fast, and I ended up with a very splotchy sweater. If your yarn ends up a bit uneven , it usually knits ups a lot nicer.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Kool Aid is a great dyer however it does not hold the color as it will fade over time. I use acid based dyes on superwash all the time that way the colors are more fade resistant.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I would do the skeins first.


----------



## Spindoctor (Sep 6, 2016)

Kool Aid is acid dyes, just in very small quantities. I agree on dyeing the skeins first--superwash wool really takes up color swiftly.


ptober said:


> Kool Aid is a great dyer however it does not hold the color as it will fade over time. I use acid based dyes on superwash all the time that way the colors are more fade resistant.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

I think it would be better to dye the skeins first. Be sure to show us your product when finished.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I'd dye before knitting. Then if it's not all even you can alternate skeins when knitting.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Dances with Wool said:


> It's in balls so I'll have to skein it all first and make sure I dye enough to complete the planned garment.


Dye extra because it can be a bear to match up later.


----------

